# Tivo Series 2 DT and Series 3 THX w/ Lifetime on ebay



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

These Tivos are listed on ebay:

Series 3 with THX and Lifetime service
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140501792223&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Series 2 Dual Tuner and Lifetime Service
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140501793724&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Auctions end approx. Jan 26, 22:10 PST.


----------

